# MP3 Player Neustart



## MarlonD (25. Jun 2008)

Hallo!
Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe ein kleines MP3 Player Applet fuer meine Homepage geschrieben.
Das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, jedoch wird bei einem klick auf einen Link die komplette Seite neugeladen und somit auch das Applet. Da ich aber moechte, dass die Musik (und am besten auch das Applet) normal weiterlaeuft, stelle ich mir nun die Frage, ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt, Applets laufen zu lassen, wenn die Seite neu geladen wird?
Oder weiss jemand besseren Rat?
Viele Gruesse,
MarlonD


----------



## Kim Stebel (25. Jun 2008)

einfach die mp3s zum download anbieten?? wozu das applet?

und nein es gibt keine möglichkeit das applet laufen zu lassen.
du könntest natürlich ne java-anwendung via java web start anbieten...aber wozu?


----------



## SebiB90 (25. Jun 2008)

einzige möglichkeit wäre mit frames zu arbeiten.
in einem frame ist das applet, in dem anderen die seite.
und dann wird nur das frame mit dem seiten inhalt immer neu geladen.


----------



## Kim Stebel (25. Jun 2008)

frames?? wir schreiben das jahr 2008....


----------



## MarlonD (26. Jun 2008)

ja, mit frames habe ich das frueher gemacht. das funktioniert.
nun habe ich es aber vermieden mit frames zu arbeiten, was ich mehr und mehr bereue.
ich moechte einen eleganten kleinen mp3 player in der seite eingebettet haben, den man ganz einfach ein/ausschalten kann. niemand wird die musik auf einer gamesseite runterladen, höchstens die musik anwaehlen, weil er eine untermalung wuenscht.
weiss evtl. jemand ob man mit flash das ganze realisieren kann?
andernfalls muss ich wohl doch wieder auf frames umsteigen


----------



## MarlonD (26. Jun 2008)

HA!
oder ich schreibe ein zweites applet, welches ich dann ganz unten in der seite verstecke und mit 1px breite und hoehe versehe. dieses muss natuerlich in einem extra frame liegen.
mittels dem observer pattern kann ich dann das ganze von dem oberen applet fernsteuern, welches die mp3 buttons anzeigt.
cool, das muesste klappen.
weiss jemand denn noch einen weiteren nachteil von frames, ausser das suchmaschinen bloss auf die teilbereiche einer seite verweisen? (was sich ja mittels js auch umgehen laesst)...


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2008)

Das mit dem Observer Pattern ist mir jetzt doch zu aufwendig, ausserdem macht sich der Player ganz unten auf der Seite auch ganz gut.
Ich bin mit folgender Version eigentlich recht zufrieden und werde wohl in Zukunft nicht mehr auf Frames verzichten:
www.towerwars.de


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2008)

nichts gegen applets, aber ich find die nervig.

warum machste das nicht mit flash? also ich mein jetzt nicht, das du da was eigenes bauen sollst, aber nach ein paar sekunden googlen findet man schnell nen flash mp3 player für die homepage.

zb.http://www.flamplayer.com/


----------



## MarlonD (10. Jul 2008)

Die Leute, die die Website besuchen, sollten Java installiert und nichts gegen Applets haben, da es auf der Seite um ein Spiel geht, welches dies vorraussetzt.
Java ist einfach viel maechtiger als Flash und mit dem Player ist es mir nun möglich, mit dem Spiel zu kommunizieren und somit Hintergrundmusik je nach Situation im Spielverlauf abzuspielen.
Gruss,
Marlon


----------

